# Living with HIV in Mexico



## johnpaulval (Sep 26, 2020)

I’m thinking of moving to San Miguel de Allende. I’m fluent in Spanish. I’ve been on antiretrovirals for 25 years. Is there any insurance I could buy that would cover this? What are the costs of such medications? 

I have enough to buy a home there, but must be able to seek out HIV care.


----------



## Leochi (Nov 24, 2020)

johnpaulval said:


> I’m thinking of moving to San Miguel de Allende. I’m fluent in Spanish. I’ve been on antiretrovirals for 25 years. Is there any insurance I could buy that would cover this? What are the costs of such medications?
> 
> I have enough to buy a home there, but must be able to seek out HIV care.


Hi, I am also in a similar situation, all I have found is that if you become a Mexican resident you will have access to the Mexican government health insurance and meds, although one may not get the most modern medications available in the US or Canada. Please let me know if you find more.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Unless someone knows the cot of the care and or can bring your medecine from the US it is unlikely tat an insurrance company will take you on. I do not know about IM or Seguro Popular but some place ryn out of medecine and or you have to buy the medecien so I would be very carefull about lwaving the u.. Di your homework first m ask on the San Miguel forum maybe someonei in the same ituation. Also Puerto Vallarta has a larger gay populaton so I would ask on the forum there as well. Good luck to you ..


----------



## hyracer (Aug 14, 2011)

On the insurance policies that we have looked at, pre-existing conditions are not normally covered for the first year or two. Also your age will impact the price just as it does in the USA. My wife is 15 years younger than I am and her annual policy cost is 1/4 of what I would have to pay for same coverage. Once you hit 74 it's virtually impossible to find coverage.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

Servicios de Salud VIH y VHC


Centro Nacional para la Prevención y el Control del VIH y el sida




www.gob.mx




I don’t know if there is one in SMA.


----------

